# Cousin cracked Kindle screen...what would you do?



## j_cage (Dec 31, 2010)

Just wanted to vent...my little cousin(daughter of my cousin) jumped on my bed and landed directly on top of my kindle. I heard the screen crack and my heart break. Ultimate sad face. I told her mother she had to replace it because i had told her daughter to stop multiple times and she wouldnt listen. And my cousins reply?? No. Are you serious? I just got it for my bday in October...and had just got a new skin for it for xmas. My mother said she would replace it but that is not the point. If imy son had done that I would take responsibility for it. Wouldnt you?

If I am wrong please tell me.

_______________________
--Update--

So i contacted customer service and am so excited. They are sending me a new kindle (just have to pay a service fee which is a lot less than i expected to have to pay..yay). Thanks all the support on this.I was really starting to think I was going crazy or just over reacting.

BTW...cousin refused to pay service fee and said the skin was an "unecessary feature" that she wouldnt waste her money on. I told her that my washer and dryer which she came over to use for free was another "unecessary feature" that I would be keeping to myself from now on.

At this point I am just happy its over and I'm getting a new Kindle!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You should contact Kindle customer support (www.amazon.com/kindlesupport) and explain what happened, being completely honest that it was an accident and not just spontaneous failure. This technically wouldn't fall under warranty coverage, but they want to keep people happy so may just replace it for you or, at least, give you a discount on a new one.


----------



## Kikuri (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm sorry that happened to your kindle, and yes, your cousin is an idiot. She should pay to replace it, or at least half of it if she has financial trouble. Perhaps Amazon will give you a discount and you can convince her to pay for the rest or at least half of that? Good luck.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Your cousin should replace it. Takes a lot of audacity to say no, imho. Hopefully Kindle CS can help you a bit.


----------



## j_cage (Dec 31, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You should contact Kindle customer support (www.amazon.com/kindlesupport) and explain what happened, being completely honest that it was an accident and not just spontaneous failure. This technically wouldn't fall under warranty coverage, but they want to keep people happy so may just replace it for you or, at least, give you a discount on a new one.


Thanks for the suggestion. Will contact them, hopefully they can help me.


----------



## j_cage (Dec 31, 2010)

Hoosiermama said:


> Your cousin should replace it. Takes a lot of audacity to say no, imho. Hopefully Kindle CS can help you a bit.


Exactly, and its not even just that she said no, I can understand that financially times are hard, but she acted as if it was nothing and that is what really has me upset.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I think your cousin should have apologized for her daughter and agreed to replace you NEW (for all practical purposes) Kindle! If she lets her daughter get away with misbehaving and breaking things now, it will only get worse. (I have no idea how old your cousin's daughter is, but it doesn't really matter, in my opinion.)  I sure hope Amazon CS helps you out. Make your cousin buy you a new skin while you're at it.  (Good luck with that.)


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

If your cousin is not willing to replace the Kindle or even show remorse over what her daughter did then you need to tell the cousin not to come over anymore.  

It seems she holds no respect for other people's belongings and is teaching her daughter to behave the same; not the type of people you want in your house IMO.  I can understand if you don't want to cut ties completely but I think you need to meet up in public places or at her house from now on.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

j_cage said:


> If I am wrong please tell me.


_*You are definitely not wrong!*_


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, that cousin and the kid wouldn't set foot in my place anymore. Sorry for your Kindle. 

Try calling, you never know. I have seen other get theirs replaced for all kinds of reason. I guess technically that wouldn't be including, but lots of others get it anyway, so why not you.


----------



## TheStand (Oct 15, 2010)

So sorry about your Kindle  
And I agree with the others opinion of your cousin.
I hope that it works out for you...good luck!

Connie


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

I am no longer surprised by people's unwillingness to take responsibility for their children's actions - or better yet, make the child responsible for their own actions. It's sad, really.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

kindlegrl81 said:


> If your cousin is not willing to replace the Kindle or even show remorse over what her daughter did then you need to tell the cousin not to come over anymore.
> 
> It seems she holds no respect for other people's belongings and is teaching her daughter to behave the same; not the type of people you want in your house IMO. I can understand if you don't want to cut ties completely but I think you need to meet up in public places or at her house from now on.


I totally agree with Kindlegrl. That cousin would no longer be welcome in my home. If she allows her daughter to misbehave and destroy others belongings without any repercussions she's not someone I would want in my house.


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your kindle!  I agree with everyone else.  If that had been one of my children, not only would I replace the kindle, but their allowance would be docked.  I have a sister in law who is also completely oblivious to her overly rambunctious children. When confronted about them, she states that kids will be kids & sees nothing wrong.  Good Luck.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Years ago, my brother-in-law borrowed our garden tiller so that his stepson could use it in his (b-i-l's) garden. The stepson ran the tiller out of oil, and ruined it. Do you think my brother-in-law would replace it or even pay for half of a replacement? No way. He said HE wasn't using it, and didn't owe us a penny. Tillers were expensive enough that we didn't feel that we had the money at the time to buy a replacement, so there went my big garden. A few years later, I tore the ligaments in my foot, and would have had a hard time walking in my garden, so we never did buy a replacement. I no longer have a garden (not even an HERB garden). It still irks me that my bil was so irresponsible! 

I realize a tiller and a Kindle aren't exactly in the same category, but the principle's the same.


----------



## j_cage (Dec 31, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> Make your cousin buy you a new skin while you're at it. (Good luck with that.)


Yea that was a no go... <see update on topic> so frustrating


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

j_cage said:


> _______________________
> --Update--
> 
> So i contacted customer service and am so excited. They are sending me a new kindle (just have to pay a service fee which is a lot less than i expected to have to pay..yay). Thanks all the support on this.I was really starting to think I was going crazy or just over reacting.
> ...


Good for you!! The fact that she was at your house to use your washer and dryer for FREE just makes it worse. Stick to your guns!


----------



## karichelle (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow, she would not be coming over to my house anymore, PERIOD. Yes, keep your washer and dryer to yourself.

When I was a kid, first of all I wouldn't have been allowed to jump on the bed, but if I had accidentally broken something of someone else's, my parents would have replaced it and I would have lost my allowance until it was "paid off." All she is doing is teaching her child NO sense of responsibility for her actions.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm so glad things worked out for you; it's good to hear that Amazon CS still helps out in these situations. 

I've heard so many stories about Kindles getting crunched on beds... I'm starting a mental list of places Not to leave it:  beds, chairs, seat pockets...


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

j_cage said:


> I told her that my washer and dryer which she came over to use for free was another "unecessary feature" that I would be keeping to myself from now on.


 That sounds like a good move. When your washer/dryer breaks from use, she wouldn't feel responsible to help replace them.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

Barbiedull said:


> That sounds like a good move. When your washer/dryer breaks from use, she wouldn't feel responsible to help replace them.


Totally!


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

j_cage said:


> So i contacted customer service and am so excited. They are sending me a new kindle (just have to pay a service fee . . .


Wonderful!

Astounding customer support.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

j_cage said:


> ...I told her mother she had to replace it because i had told her daughter to stop multiple times and she wouldnt listen. ...


If I'd had told her to stop, more than once, I'd have moved my Kindle away fromt he kid. But I teach 1st grade, so I'm kid cautious. Of course that doesn't excuse the mom or the kid. Glad Amazon took care of you.


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

If one of my kids broke something, I would be offering to replace it before the owner had a chance to ask. I'm glad you got a replacement!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Glad that CS took care of you! Sorry that your cousin didn't, but at least she can do her laundry somewhere else now. 

You might check the threads here relating to skins. Some (few, I think) have been able to successfully remove skins, shrink them back to size,and then re-use them. Might be worth the effort. (They use blow dryers for the shrink process.)


----------



## TheStand (Oct 15, 2010)

> --Update--
> 
> So i contacted customer service and am so excited. They are sending me a new kindle (just have to pay a service fee which is a lot less than i expected to have to pay..yay).


Yay! That is GREAT!!! 

Connie


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

s0nicfreak said:


> If one of my kids broke something, I would be offering to replace it before the owner had a chance to ask.


Me too, I'd be mortified


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

Perhaps you should get a new cousin. Just kidding.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Glad Kindle CS was willing to help out! Next time her birthday rolls around, give her the busted Kindle as a gift . Hope she enjoys the laundromat.


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

Happy to hear they could help you!


----------



## j_cage (Dec 31, 2010)

LauraB said:


> If I'd had told her to stop, more than once, I'd have moved my Kindle away fromt he kid. But I teach 1st grade, so I'm kid cautious. Of course that doesn't excuse the mom or the kid. Glad Amazon took care of you.


That's what had me thinking maybe I was just overreactin.i should have thought to just move it. I guess I expected her step in and do something. I was getting ready to pull out my new snuggie and curl up with a new book. I feel I shouldn't have to rearrange my entire house and routine because someone won't enforce self control and respect for other people property in their own kid.


----------



## karichelle (Dec 28, 2010)

j_cage said:


> I feel I shouldn't have to rearrange my entire house and routine because someone won't enforce self control and respect for other people property in their own kid.


And you are correct. Tell her that she isn't welcome in your home until she learns how to control her child.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Good for you, standing up for yourself.  Absolutely that mother and child wouldn't be welcome in my home any more after that.

Accidents happen.  And sometimes (especially if you aren't around kids all the time, or if you don't have kids yourself), we can't see around corners.  But we DO and CAN take responsibility for our actions or those of our children.

Sounds like a People's Court episode.  Sigh.  I'm glad Amazon CS was so amazing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm sorry for your situations....both the Kindle and the family.  The Kindle is the easy part, it's just material possession that can be replaced.  I'm more concerned about your relationship with your cousin.  I hope you get it worked out and get past it.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

J_cage, I Probably wouldn't have thought of it myself, except I spend my day in a room with 26 six year olds


----------



## j_cage (Dec 31, 2010)

gregruns said:


> I'm more concerned about your relationship with your cousin. I hope you get it worked out and get past it.


I'm sure we will. But I have a new son myself (as well as a god daughter I rasied for 4 years while her mother was having some personal issues) and I never allowed her to act that way nor will I accept it in my son. I feel like how you allow your child to act around certain people is a reflection of your feelings toward them. And I am jst feeling a bit disrespected. But i am sure once the laundromate quaters start to add up she will at least offer an apology. Im not going to hold a grudge, I just want to be respected in my own house.


----------



## j_cage (Dec 31, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> I realize a tiller and a Kindle aren't exactly in the same category, but the principle's the same.


The principle is exactly the same. Its the complete lack of responsibility. (Especially in your case since he was the one who borrowed it.)


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

How old was the child I wonder... and if you repeatedly told the child to stop jumping on the bed, why didn't you put the Kindle on a counter or at least get it out of harms way? Notwithstanding, had it been my child, I would have replaced what was broken. 

I'm happy Amazon helped, and it's a shame your cousin didn't. Lessons' learned though, eh?


----------



## drafter69 (Mar 21, 2009)

I don't want to sound cold but this is really your fault.  You are allowing this woman to walk all over you.  As long as you allow her to treat you as garbage she will continue to do so.  Until you put your foot down NOTHING will change.  You are entitled to only allow people into your home who treat you and your property with respect. 

There is an elderly couple on my street who have children who show up every week to do laundry in mom's washer and dryer.  Recently the washer broke and the kids made it clear that mom had better get going and get a new one (at her cost).  I am happy to say that she told the kids that from now on she was going to the laundry mat and if they wanted clothes washed they better find a laundry mat close to their home.  They stopped talking to her since she would not provide them with free laundry service.....  

Please stand up for your rights.......


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

bobavey said:


> Perhaps you should get a new cousin. Just kidding.


Too bad Amazon can't help with that! I have a few family members I would like to exchange for gift credit


----------



## RobertK (Aug 2, 2010)

I totally agree with your position above. I'm also happy that it worked out well through Amazon.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

Your cousin needs to pay for whatever costs come out of your pocket to replace the kindle broken my her daughter.  Any decent person would take responsibility for what happened.  She's not being decent.


----------



## DHammons (Dec 21, 2010)

That is great that Amazon took such good care of you!!

Next time your cousin comes over to do her laundry, tell her that the wash machine is broken. And that you were going to have it fixed, but you had to use the money to fix your Kindle, instead!


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

j_cage said:


> --Update--
> 
> BTW...cousin refused to pay service fee and said the skin was an "unecessary feature" that she wouldnt waste her money on. *I told her that my washer and dryer which she came over to use for free was another "unecessary feature" that I would be keeping to myself from now on.*


Love it


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

DHammons said:


> Next time your cousin comes over to do her laundry, tell her that the wash machine is broken. And that you were going to have it fixed, but you had to use the money to fix your Kindle, instead!


Now that should get the point across. Glad it worked out. K CS is terrific.


----------



## Erick Flaig (Oct 25, 2010)

> I was getting ready to pull out my new snuggie and curl up with a new book.


A Kindle with a skin! A snuggie! A new book on the Kindle! Not to mention a washer and dryer! It sounds to me that you are living in the lap of luxury!  You should just buy more Kindles, tile the floor with them, and let your cousin's kids walk on them. That way they won't get hurt jumping on the bed.

Please note, though, that I am not a doctor, licensed therapist, or tileman. I do, however, read both Dear Abby AND Mary Worth.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

So happy Amazon CS came thru for you. You were not wrong in asking her to replace the kindle. Kids need to be taught responsibility and respect of others people's property. 

A square trade warranty would be a good idea as well. They would have given you the money to purchase a new kindle  . Yes I have warranties on all the kindles on my account (7 and counting)

For the posters questioning, why didn't she move it off the bed, maybe she didn't have time before the little girl crunched it. When I get ready to read in bed at night, I place my kindle on the bed by the pillow.


----------



## j_cage (Dec 31, 2010)

Erick Flaig said:


> A Kindle with a skin! A snuggie! A new book on the Kindle! Not to mention a washer and dryer! It sounds to me that you are living in the lap of luxury!  You should just buy more Kindles, tile the floor with them, and let your cousin's kids walk on them. That way they won't get hurt jumping on the bed.
> 
> Please note, though, that I am not a doctor, licensed therapist, or tileman. I do, however, read both Dear Abby AND Mary Worth.


Hardly living in the lap of luxury. The kindle, skin and snuggie were all gifts. The washer and dryer...well sorry but i dont trust laudromat dryers...either too hot or not hot enough.


----------



## ClickNextPage (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm glad Amazon replaced your Kindle. That was a happy ending!

I'm also glad that you spoke your mind and told your cousin she wouldn't be welcome to use your washer and dryer any more. People should treat their own family better than they would treat a stranger, and she did not do right by you. At least now you know what kind of a person she is and who you can and can't count on.


----------

